# How many posts to get promotion?



## JakPuma (Jan 20, 2002)

How many posts have to be made by someone for them to have their class (Junior Member, Official Volounteer, etc) changed?  And please list every class and how many posts to get it.


----------



## sithious (Jan 20, 2002)

lol, jakpuma, posting isn't considered a competion around here ... i'm certainly glad we don't have those silly stars other forums use ...  you can change what type of member you are in your user cp ... 
as for volunteer status, volunteer, and you become an official volunteer ... simple as that!
have fun ...


----------



## JakPuma (Jan 20, 2002)

Ah, I was wondering how i got promotedto Member without me knowing it.


----------



## edX (Jan 20, 2002)

probably just admin making sure you were "promoted".  Now you can be anything you want to be by following sithius' instructions.


----------



## JakPuma (Jan 21, 2002)

thank you


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 21, 2002)

I protest...my description isnt strage....its...Daemonic!


----------



## RacerX (Jan 21, 2002)

Yeah, but you already hold the rank of _Admiral_!


----------



## edX (Jan 21, 2002)

yea, how many posts to get to be an Admiral? 

doesn't matter, i can post all i want and still be middle aged.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 22, 2002)

valid point racer 

It takes years of dedicated service to be an admiral ;-)


----------



## ksv (Jan 23, 2002)

I'm a Ny Mappe


----------

